# Who hates rear visibility with v box spreader?



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Wondering who here has a 1.5 or 2 yard v box spreader on a pickup and plows busy accounts (24hr gas stations, heavy traffic areas)? Thinking of switching from a tailgate spreader to a v box but am really concerned with not being able to look over my shoulder. I deal with a lot of foot and vehicle traffic while plowing. I feel comfortable using my mirrors, I just don't trust people.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You are going to have the same problems with a 2 yard v box in your bed. no visibility at all.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

It's very tough to see. Thats why we only do main drives and very minimal backing up. I would suggest a back up alarm if you dont already have one. I had a guy at Lowe's last year walk right behind our loader, I don't know how you could miss it.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Backup camera. Thumbs Up You can see better with a backup camera than you could before you installed the v box.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A Vbox hurts productivity. I plowed with one for 1 season and that was enough for me. A dump insert with spreader is more expensive but at least you can see better plus you can use it in the summer.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Growing up plowing with a V boxx since early on... I don't even think twice about it, in the summer I very rarely use the rearview because you just learn to do with out it or looking out the back window... A good set of mirrors and back up lights are essential tho! Buy better aftermarket ones if u don't like the ones that come with your truck...


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I started plowing with a vbox so it doesn't bother me, you just have to be aware of your surroundings, and the big mirrors or 3500s and up help too.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

There is always going to be the guy that goes behind you thinking he can beat you or doesn't know better. I would be more worried about the people walking. I had a V box in my truck for 2 nights, that was enough for me. I wouldn't want to plow gas stations with a V box.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

You guys are all wusses! LOL! :laughing:

Even though I don't have a V-box, it's worthless to look through the grate on my dump-bed to look backwards, that and I've put in taller sides on my dump box.

A good back-up alarm, lights and mirrors and I don't have any issues. The biggest thing is to *SLOW DOWN*, take your time and you don't have any problems.

I grew up on a farm, so for me it's second nature to use my mirrors and like a previous post, I rarely look back in the summer when backing trailers or otherwise as I'm so used to using my mirrors.

...


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

wizardsr;1344733 said:


> Backup camera. Thumbs Up You can see better with a backup camera than you could before you installed the v box.


What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I learned in a 1 ton dump plowing and once you learned to use my mirrors I was good to go. Like everyone said slow down and you will be fine. I personally like the dump insert due to the fact you can see everything and like JD said I can use it year around,but you are going to pay a premium for one. The backup camera is a good option, but how are we supposed to keep the snow from building up on it?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

Kwise;1344678 said:


> Wondering who here has a 1.5 or 2 yard v box spreader on a pickup and plows busy accounts (24hr gas stations, heavy traffic areas)? Thinking of switching from a tailgate spreader to a v box but am really concerned with not being able to look over my shoulder. I deal with a lot of foot and vehicle traffic while plowing. I feel comfortable using my mirrors, I just don't trust people.


I feel ya. We had a lady fall no where near one of our trucks (might i add at a mall at 3am... so only a u.p.s. driver...<the lady...) She took us to court and everything. the video camera we were hoping to show that she was no where near the truck.... covered in snow so you could only see the head lights of the truck.... long story short.... we lost in court because of no proof....hmmm how do they know we hit her? they didnt! she fell but she still won... thats just wrong..... we lost like $10,000 for it..... it ws some bull:realmad:

I plowed with a dump and i did fine just using my mirrors at a different mall and it was my first time in a dump truck and im 16. just throwing that out there!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had my CDL for 20 years and I've grown up on the farm backing things up with mirrors and I know you can plow snow with a V Box in your bed with no problems but productivity and safety suffers no matter how fast you think you are you'll be more productive without the salter in the bed. In really bad weather it's hard enough seeing without one in your bed.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Given that my business is trucking in the Chicagoland area, my POV is kind of slanted.

Looking over your shoulder on a paved surface is for driver's ed students and soccer moms. I personally think everyone should be required to drive a cargo van for two years, so they learn what those funny shiny things on the side are for (hint: not one-time-use "how close am I to that parked car?" indicators) If people learned to _trust their mirrors_, they would be light years ahead of where they are now.

BUT, that's just me.

:laughing:


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a love hate thing.

Slows you down, definately.

Speeds you up, definately because the salter is already on site. So it sometimes saves another truck and driver and the drive time.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

goel;1344996 said:


> It's a love hate thing.
> 
> Slows you down, definately.
> 
> Speeds you up, definately because the salter is already on site. So it sometimes saves another truck and driver and the drive time.


That is my thinking exactly.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I now use a tailgate spreader and am considering switching to a v box because my volume of salt spread is getting closer to justifying the cost of one. I can comfortably use my mirrors, it's just that the foot traffic around the store can be heavy and it makes me feel so much better to give a glance over the shoulder. I know I would get used to it. I am liking the thought of using a dump insert with a under tailgate spreader. Who can tell me more about these? Looking for approximate cost and pros and cons.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Kwise;1344851 said:


> What kind of camera do you use?


Not sure the brand, bought it off ebay a few years back. In slower speed plowing, the snow doesn't build up on it at all, but driving between accounts it does and you have to jump out and wipe it off quick. Same thing with the salty road spray, gotta wipe it off when you get to the next account so you can see. The camera I have has the infrared LED's in for night vision, which works surprisingly well, but of course is no substitute for some good auxiliary backup lights.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Depending on how much salt you are going to spread you can get a low V box spreader. It doesn't hold as much but way better then a tailgate. You will have to level out the salt though as that usually blocks your view too.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;1345094 said:


> Depending on how much salt you are going to spread you can get a low V box spreader. It doesn't hold as much but way better then a tailgate. You will have to level out the salt though as that usually blocks your view too.


Good idea, ya theres a girl here that has one of those, has to be a 1 yard, sits completely flush with the box of the truck... Super cool option is you dont need the extra yard capacity or if you have a half ton...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I would love to have that. What brand is it?
Sign me up for a girl salter.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Im not positive but im pretty sure its a Noway... 26" tall the website says... In the new pickups its right flush with the rails


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

4th season for me now with a V-Box in the bed.
1st year for sure was tough due to poor visibility and being new to plowing.
As mentioned back-up lights are a must!
Also put a "Spinner Guard" into your receiver if you can just so you don't hit things first with your spinner 

If you are a 1 or 2 truck operation there is not always a choice to have a salt only truck!

No question that it is nicer to plow without a spreader in the bed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

CGM Inc.;1345151 said:


> 4th season for me now with a V-Box in the bed.
> 1st year for sure was tough due to poor visibility and being new to plowing.
> As mentioned back-up lights are a must!
> Also put a "Spinner Guard" into your receiver if you can just so you don't hit things first with your spinner
> ...


post a pic of spinner guard I need one


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1345178 said:


> post a pic of spinner guard I need one


can do when pack at the shop.
Just a square tube going in the receiver extending past the spinner.
Looks like the EZEE STEPS you can buy for the receiver.
On the salt dogg I had to put in a drop plate since the spinner is below the receiver.

Must on any salter!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

CGM Inc.;1345183 said:


> can do when pack at the shop.
> Just a square tube going in the receiver extending past the spinner.
> On the salt dogg I had to put in a drop plate since the spinner is below the receiver.
> 
> Must on any salter!


I need a step too


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1345185 said:


> I need a step too


 :laughing: you definitely need a spinner guard then!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

^^this^^

Spinner guards are easy to make, and I guarantee you will use it at least once. And then it will be paid for.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Keep in mind it is not all bad with a v box in the rear. The extra weight will really help out during those heavy snow events and alow you to plow in 2wd most of the time. 

Slow down for when you do back into something it will leave a mark. I too have a 2" t pinned into my reveiver to prevent the spinner getting bent when backing into snow piles.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Triple L;1345130 said:


> Im not positive but im pretty sure its a Noway... 26" tall the website says... In the new pickups its right flush with the rails


snoway correct


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and just buy one of these. Its heated as well so the snow wont build up on it.

http://www.amazon.com/Rear-View-Hea...3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1318732138&sr=1-63


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

some pictures as promissed. Still needs some clean-up and paint.
Just welded it up for the new spreader.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

CGM Inc.;1347517 said:


> some pictures as promissed. Still needs some clean-up and paint.
> Just welded it up for the new spreader.


Nice that's just what I need. 
Looks good. Some reflective tape on it would be good also


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1347522 said:


> Nice that's just what I need.
> Looks good. Some reflective tape on it would be good also


We put that on as well but usually doesn't last to long....


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Heated back up camera for me .. Don't know how i ever did it without it before.
Gonna make a spinner guard too this year...


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

back up camera for me too.....


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1346081 said:


> Do yourself a favor and just buy one of these. Its heated as well so the snow wont build up on it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rear-View-Hea...3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1318732138&sr=1-63


So you have one? How do you like it? I'm thinking of putting one on the salter.


----------

